# More "Thingy" pics



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Finnally got around to downloading some pics....from my point of view.
Please forgive me if I have forgotten any names and or misspelled anyones name....I am getting old...but not as old as Don Hofshier!!! hehehe!


I want to thank the Cozad family for putting on the "Thingy"! I know how much work it takes to put on this weekend. And every year it gets better and better...bigger and bigger!

Thank you both Carrie and Marty! And the boys'..who really didn't want to take this picture..thanks'!!!










Snapped this one which I think is the BEST!!!! Their eldest son is sacrificing for god and country so we could all enjoy....truth...justice...and the american way! God love him!!! 










Marty tak'in 5.










Jerry McColgan and his wife, who forgive me Jerry I have forgotten her name but had to post this pic as it was here first time there....I am soo sorry!!










OK...OK...Jane no teasing the dog!!! Wheres' Andy...will someone keep any eye on Jane!!! Please!!!











Steave Stockham and his son, and Richard Snyder










David Robert's contemplating his next purchase.










One of the nicest looking trains there at Marty's was David Robert's SP Daylight with a full consist of heavy weights! 










The master modler himself Bryan.












Tom Torby, Jim Carter,"WILD" Bill Peglow, and the "Boss"




















Jane's beautiful B&M and Jan's 2-4-2, tak'in the MLS bridge.








.

I am a little exasperiated right about now try'in to park the 11 car passenger train and can't seem to find a place for it!










This is by brother Wayne and my other brother Wayne! What's the chances of getting 2 Waynes together at the same time???
In Neb City?










When it comes to trains...there are NO barriers'!!!!! Best seats in the house!!!












Last butt not least, no pun ntended!
I was trying to take a pic of Rex's beautiful chrome bloody nose Santa Fes', and yep that's right Rex decided to butt, no wait, get in the way of my pic! 


When time allows I will be adding more pics...hope you enjoy these!.

Bubba


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. 
I know it always takes more time than you'd think to select, edit and upload photos. 
MLS'ers love photos, so we're looking forward to your future additions. 

Don Howard 
(Needs actual D&RG engineering drawing of Ophir Howe bridge 45A now that colong.com is shut down)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the great pic's That is the first Family Picture I have see of Marty's family


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

My thanks also Bubba, for putting some names on faces. That is always is helpful, especially for those of us who didn't come, but who read this forum. 
Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe 

Rex's good side


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 29 Sep 2009 09:17 PM 
Finnally got around to downloading some pics....from my point of view.
Please forgive me if I have forgotten any names and or misspelled anyones name....I am getting old...but not as old as Don Hofshier!!! hehehe!



Jerry McColgan and his wife, who forgive me Jerry I have forgotten her name but had to post this pic as it was here first time there....I am soo sorry!!



Hi Bubba,

Thank you for mentioning Marilyn - in the blue shirt. She was made to feel most welcome, as was everyone, and she plans to become much more active in the hobby.

Many thanks to you, Marty, Carrie and everyone else for putting together such an enjoyable event.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good pix Bubba!


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Bubba

I'm the guy whose USAT SD40-2 you wired for battery power on Saturday. I wanted to tell you again how cool that was of you to take the time and thank you publicly. For anyone who didn't figure it out yet, Bubba is a great guy and an asset to the hobby, big thumbs up.

The Waynes were also two of the guys very helpful to me. Wayne 1(Lang) lives close to me and has been nothing but helpful. He even turned over his train to me. Wayne 2 was gracious enough to let me borrow his battery car, which happened to be attached to about 15 more identical SP overnight express boxcars, and run it around with my newly converted loco. 2 class acts who were nice enough to let a newcomer come in to learn and borrow.


Thanks to these 3 guys I had an awesome time at Marty's... would have anyway, but they made it that much better .


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Great people pictures Bubba. Nice Cozad family picture. Is that Rex's best side? 

Thanks again to the Cozads for hosting this event and Marty's promotion of the hobby. Bubba I'm the guy that wants the train bell for my truck. Keep your eyes open for one that works.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Bubba,*
* What is this fasination you and Marty have for my butt. That is the secound time my Butt has been here. Being a retired Rock Star, I used to get that alot from women, but not too shure about you two. All in all had a great time, I will always come to the event. Thanks Rex*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 30 Sep 2009 04:12 PM 
*Bubba,*
* What is this fasination you and Marty have for my butt. That is the secound time my Butt has been here. Being a retired Rock Star, I used to get that alot from women, but not too shure about you two. All in all had a great time, I will always come to the event. Thanks Rex*


Well Rex
Your a doomed man now. Your butt is going to be all over the place. Just like me and inocent Stan who have been malined with being the cause of all wrecks in the northern Hemispher. Your butt will never live it down


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I was particularly proud of my son, Eric (age 8), who wanted to run the Annie all by himself. Last year he ran the LGB Mogul that I brought with me as pilot telling him where the "trouble spots" were but he was the engineer that made the decisions where to go and how fast! _This_ year I upped the ante by allowing him to run the Annie mixed train while I followed with the K-27 passenger consist. The Annie has been modified to look more "Rio Grande" and is now configured to pull Fn3 (1:20.3) body mounted coupled cars. It's a spritely engine and Eric was ready to "highball" on the high line! Here are some pics of the run:




























Here we are coming and going:










Here's a proud papa having a grand time with his son!


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

Eric is really getting involved in the hobby and is certainly knowing his way with a train. It is fun to watch him grow.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 30 Sep 2009 04:12 PM 
*Bubba,*
* What is this fasination you and Marty have for my butt. That is the secound time my Butt has been here. Being a retired Rock Star, I used to get that alot from women, but not too shure about you two. All in all had a great time, I will always come to the event. Thanks Rex* Rex....I can't help it if you butt, I mean get in the way of a perfectly great shot!

Good thing I had the wide angle "posterior" lense on!!







Doh!!!

Bubba


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

More time...more pics!!

Enjoy!!!










I have no clue what is going on?










Name that foot! Uh the right foot.










Jim Carter's scratch built Santa Fe.










Marty and Mike Kidman.



















Tom torby, and rick golding...."Wild" Bill Peglow's top of head.










A high view.










Karen Paladino and family.










Too many to name look at the named pic of this shot..this is a scene just before the pic..or maybe after it..not sure.










A very happy man (Andy), striking a pose!










Renee Kidman and Andy....Renee...telling Andy if he is just going to look and not buy..to please move along, there is NO loitering!










Rick from Battery Innovations, Marty with his hand on Jim Carter's stomach???? Art Brunner, Richard Snyder, and Ron Teton to the right!



















Stan just got a SUPER deal on that USA car but had to put $60 back into it with wheels and Kaydee's.










Stan with one of his many wrecks of the weekend










Marty putting the Coal train away! Could the BB be close to becomming a free agent???










My boss keeping a watchfull eye on me!










My Boss tak'in it all in! Mitch and Stan in the background!










Bryan's engine.










Torby's Mallett.












A scratched built mallett. 

Hope you enjoyed the additional pics!

Bubba


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron Senek did the cab forward from a Mallett.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

That is Jim Carter's foot in the cast boot.


----------



## AzRob (Sep 14, 2009)

I like that scratch-built cab-forward Mallet a fair bit!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba....great photos. Thanks for annotating them. Makes em all the more enjoyable.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba,
Great shots as usual! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

In the one where I am looking into the terminal building you will notice the gray box car next to my shoulder. That is my battery car. My train un coupled in the middle of the terminal building. My F unites are sitting in the middle with no power. Marty took one of his engines and pushed me out.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, 
Maybe a draw bar between the battery car and your loco's would be more secure... 
Curious do you have caps in your wiring? Seems like that would allow the loco's to leave their power behind...at always the wrong spot...a train shed or tunnel before dying. 
Or did you use the 0-5-0 to pull the cars out? 

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The two boys driving the train Saturday were backing through Golding Terminal, and coupled to me. I started to back them out, but there was a train behind. I almost told them one had to crawl in there and uncouple us


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 01 Oct 2009 10:09 AM 
JJ, 
Maybe a draw bar between the battery car and your loco's would be more secure... 
Curious do you have caps in your wiring? Seems like that would allow the loco's to leave their power behind...at always the wrong spot...a train shed or tunnel before dying. 
Or did you use the 0-5-0 to pull the cars out? 

John 

I forgot what engine Marty used to push me out I think it was a dash 9

Caps would be of no use as the reciever is in the box car.

I got some more Track side equipment from JC at Marty's I am going to make some more battery cars.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba,

Great pictures! Hope to be able to join you guys one of these years..

Mark


----------

